# Created my own Vizsla Calendar



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I thought I would share this in case others may want to do this. I created a calendar with a bunch of pictures of Ruby on Shutterfly. It is very easy to do and purchased one for my parents as a holiday gift.

Link to my calendar - http://share.shutterfly.com/action/...harecalsharer&linkid=link4&cid=EM_sharcalshar


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks great! I made one for my husband for Christmas from Miles


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Great looking calendar!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a wonderful idea.
I ordered a calender from Vizsladogs Ltd just the other day.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> What a wonderful idea.
> I ordered a calender from Vizsladogs Ltd just the other day.


I always ordered a V calendar and then I thought why am I doing this when I create my own.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We're making calendars for my mom and my boyfriend's mom or Xmas. And on black friday I had to buy a vizsla calendar from a mall kiosk. I must say- the homemade ones are always more adorable!

Ruby looks like she's prepared to model!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

It's a great idea. We make a calendar of the grand-pups for their grandparents each year. I think they think we're nuts, but they humor us.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great idea Kim, October and December cracked me up ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful idea.
> ...


I ordered it because it supports the Vizsla Rescue Haven, a worthy cause.
I don't see a reason why I can't have more than one V calender.
One from them and one I make of my own dogs.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, so I had to make my own calendar after being inspired by RubyRoo. Here is mine:
http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=7401b10719eb8f04&sid=0BcsXLRw1ZtnGw


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Oquirrh said:


> Okay, so I had to make my own calendar after being inspired by RubyRoo. Here is mine:
> http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=7401b10719eb8f04&sid=0BcsXLRw1ZtnGw



Looks great! Love the pictures.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Love the calenders vizslas are such posers and they know it! might have to try making one of Brodi!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great calendar! We do these as well, aren't they fun?


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

wow it looks great!

August is my favorite, she looks like she's advertising the couch


----------

